# patching lycra



## 2wd (Oct 26, 2008)

I have only had my PI pro thermal knickers just over a year when they started to get holes in the crotch from the rubbing the seat, really suprised me as they are in like new condition apart from the crotch. I searched the site and found posts of taking shorts/bibs to a tailor to get patched with a small piece of old lycra, of which I had none.:cryin: Searching the google I found a product called Iron Mend, which is a iron on patch kit for wetsuits, waders, lycra, neoprene, etc... I took a couple of weeks for the local scuba shop to restock it and I repaired my knickers yesterday, the Iron Mend works great and only cost $11! I will have to report back on the durability after a few washes and some miles but I dont think there will be any issues. Some pixxors cuz it did happen.


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

Yeah I have used the Iron mend on multiple bibs/shorts and still working great! It is a very nice and cheap way to repair them for sure.


----------



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

Weird seeing this thread just now. I just ordered this stuff today to repair a pair of Campy bib knickers. Glad to see it works.


----------



## orbit (Feb 7, 2007)

Just a thought, how does that look to a rider behind you, particularly when you are out of the saddle? 

Hey, I can totally understand you not wanting to bin these knicks. But personally, I would want to make sure I hadn't inadvertently drawn a target on my crotch so to speak.


----------



## CyclingVirtual (Apr 10, 2008)

Do you have stiching on your saddle to cause this damage


----------



## 2wd (Oct 26, 2008)

Yes I have the same saddle on both of my bikes and they do have sticking. Have not had this problem with other tights or shorts but agree on the stitches. The patch does not stand out bad at all, as far as the rider behind me if it bothers them that bad they can pull! Seriously almost all my riding is solo and I can't see it.


----------



## rgordin (Oct 22, 2010)

Glad this worked for you. I have had some premature wear issues with PI and have found the company less than consumer friendly to deal with. Result: Whereas I used to wear almost nothing but Pearl Izumi, over the past few years I have bought nothing from them. The way they gave a back hand to my inquiry regarding a glove that fell apart resulted in their losing well over $1,000 of future purchases.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I save an old pair of shorts from which to make patches. I know you said you didn't have any. I'm glad this worked for you. Looks like good stuff.

One quick question though; do you take the garment off or iron he patch while still wearing them? It's hard to tell from the pic.


----------



## 2wd (Oct 26, 2008)

You iron on the patch like you would any other, it's just harder to stretch out the area to keep it flat while patching. Even on the low temp setting I ain't puttin an iron anywhere near the boys!!!!


----------



## skh (Mar 4, 2011)

PI has lifetime warranty on their products. it should have been as easy as doing a return at the store you bought them from for a replacement. worst case is that you'd have to send them back yourself which may include some shipping charge but still cheaper than buying a new pair or the price you paid for the iron mend. too late now but maybe if it ever happens again you'll be aware. hth


----------



## 2wd (Oct 26, 2008)

I did not know about the lifetime warranty, but after reading the warranty "disclaimer" my issue was a wear issue, not a warranty issue. Copy and pasted from PI's website;


"Pearl Izumi® product is built to last the lifetime of the garment, and this is how long we will stand behind it. Product purchased from Pearl Izumi®, an authorized dealer or retailer is fully warranted to the original owner against defects in materials and workmanship (proof of purchase may be requested). If a product fails due to a manufacturing or materials defect, even after extended use, we will replace or repair it to restore the original function without charge, at our option. This warranty does not include product failures resulting from accidents, misuse, improper care, or normal wear."


----------



## rgordin (Oct 22, 2010)

2wd said:


> I did not know about the lifetime warranty, but after reading the warranty "disclaimer" my issue was a wear issue, not a warranty issue. Copy and pasted from PI's website;
> 
> 
> "Pearl Izumi® product is built to last the lifetime of the garment, and this is how long we will stand behind it. Product purchased from Pearl Izumi®, an authorized dealer or retailer is fully warranted to the original owner against defects in materials and workmanship (proof of purchase may be requested). If a product fails due to a manufacturing or materials defect, even after extended use, we will replace or repair it to restore the original function without charge, at our option. This warranty does not include product failures resulting from accidents, misuse, improper care, or normal wear."


Hardly a lifetime warranty. I had a pair of shorts that prematurely wore and I returned them successfully to Performance under their warranty. I had some gloves that prematurely wore also. It was obvious. The gloves looked in near new condition. but on one of them, the thread unraveled around the padding. The customer service rep on the phone was curt. I left the gloves with my LBS for the PI rep to see. He wouldn't do anything. Too many good clothing companies to deal with to waste my time and money on PI stuff.


----------



## bobski (Aug 12, 2005)

Thanks to this thread, I got myself some Iron Mend to fix my new kit that was torn from a crash in a crit two weeks ago. I'm really happy with the results.

Before


























After


----------



## 2wd (Oct 26, 2008)

Nice. Much more subtle than the repair I did. I have had several rides and washes,and the patch is definately a "permanent" repair. I would definatly use iron mend in the future if I need to.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

One quick question though; do you take the garment off or iron he patch while still wearing them? It's hard to tell from the pic.



2wd said:


> You iron on the patch like you would any other, it's just harder to stretch out the area to keep it flat while patching. Even on the low temp setting I ain't puttin an iron anywhere near the boys!!!!


Umm...that was meant to be a joke. Lame attempt maybe.


----------



## 8bit_marlon (Oct 19, 2013)

Thanks so much for this guys! I had no idea this existed. I'll be repairing my brand new shorts I just crashed in.


----------



## Samfujiabq (Jul 3, 2013)

rgordin said:


> Glad this worked for you. I have had some premature wear issues with PI and have found the company less than consumer friendly to deal with. Result: Whereas I used to wear almost nothing but Pearl Izumi, over the past few years I have bought nothing from them. The way they gave a back hand to my inquiry regarding a glove that fell apart resulted in their losing well over $1,000 of future purchases.


What do you use instead,I'm really interested in knowing,because I use them mainly but I'm not in love,,so if there's something you'd recommend I'd check it out,,thanks


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

We just sew patches on here. Haven't tried the iron on stuff. How stretchable is it? Also, I imagine it's not breathable due to the glue, though I guess that wouldn't likely be an issue for small patches. How's it hold up through washings?


----------



## Juvat092 (Jul 4, 2013)

I understand cycling clothing is expensive, but to me it seems easier to just buy new clothing, but that is just my opinion.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

8bit_marlon said:


> Thanks so much for this guys! I had no idea this existed. I'll be repairing my brand new shorts I just crashed in.


I think I will be doing the same. Thought they escaped unscathed but then saw tiny holes under the chamois. Frankly if anyone is really seeing that I would question their umm perspective but still very good to know.


----------

